# a b13 paint



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

Guys i dont know how your b13's are but my f'king paint is coming off on the front and rear bumper...im getting really pissed off at this car, why the hell is the paint coming off for no f'9ing reason, ERRRR!!!! anyone else have this problem? anyone know how to fix this shit?!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Liquider said:


> Guys i dont know how your b13's are but my f'king paint is coming off on the front and rear bumper...im getting really pissed off at this car, why the hell is the paint coming off for no f'9ing reason, ERRRR!!!! anyone else have this problem? anyone know how to fix this shit?!


well if it's the original paint and it stays outside the paint should be pretty aged but i know people that are lucky enough to keep their stock paint. unfortunatly im not one of those lucky people, my bumpers faded and the rest of the body looked good.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

ya my bumper is gone, it went off like a gigsaw puzzle i was mad, but the rest of the paint is still in good condition, im getting it painted black after i get my fenders and body kit so its ok but just wonderng why it comnes off the bumper first?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

maybe cause of the traveling or sumthing. like tiny rocks and stuff fly up and hit ur bumper in the high way. .. thats why some people get Bra's but i only see bra's on the hood for the b13's but personaly i dont think they are that attraktive


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have newer paint all around including the hood but the top and trunk are stock and fading, no chips though. the paint on the spoiler is stock and isn't faded at all, weird huh?


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

My front and rear bumpers are also fading. I do not believe this is due to any lack of care, because the rest of my car is in excellent condition. I believe the front and rear bumpers did not come with a clear cloat on them (at least mine didn't), this could explain why they're in the condition they are today.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

my hood roof and trunk all faded the paint on the sides still looked new but now its all primered for the most part awaiting the finishing body work and fresh paint.


----------



## nismoB13 (May 20, 2003)

Liquider said:


> Guys i dont know how your b13's are but my f'king paint is coming off on the front and rear bumper...im getting really pissed off at this car, why the hell is the paint coming off for no f'9ing reason, ERRRR!!!! anyone else have this problem? anyone know how to fix this shit?!


Well it takes 1 to 3 weeks for the paint to completely harden doesnt it, about 3 people told me this when my new paint was falling off! (lol) Anyone know if thats *TRUE* i dont trust there knowledge I havent repainted my car yet it looks like SH*T


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Liquider said:


> Guys i dont know how your b13's are but my f'king paint is coming off on the front and rear bumper...im getting really pissed off at this car, why the hell is the paint coming off for no f'9ing reason, ERRRR!!!! anyone else have this problem? anyone know how to fix this shit?!


Go to macco or earl or your local auto body shop get a quote to repaint your bumper. To save you some money, you need to take the bumpers off. The shop will charge extra to remove the bumper. Make sure they sand it, put a flexable adhesive and prime it. And your bumper should come out good.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 25, 2003)

yea i had to get my trunk n spoiler n stuff all repainted due to fading spots. i got the ppl at the paint shop to take off the sentra n limited edition badge off the car n repaint over it, i think the car looks better w.o them lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats why I repainted mine. (audi tt laser red-added 50 horsepower


----------

